# Dare to Be Nails â€“ 1950s - (September 9 â€“ September 24)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Sep 9, 2011)

[SIZE=13.5pt]It's Time for a New Theme![/SIZE]



  Chosen by Jeanarick - winner of the _*Dare To Be Nails Challenge - Tropical Inspired*_


 

*Remember!*

If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM**../../../../../../user/ox0xbarbiex0xo me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget. 





[SIZE=10.5pt]Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and[/SIZE] [SIZE=19.5pt]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=10.5pt]sent to me, prior to this date/time. [/SIZE]



Thank You! XO

[SIZE=13.5pt]Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:[/SIZE]


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 9, 2011)

I love these inspiration pics!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks!  Please add your own if you'd like too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had trouble finding pictures!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 9, 2011)

I think there's a lot of room for creativity here, just think of things like the powder puff colors of cars back then with big white wall tires - one could easily do a reverse french manicure in teal and white with that in mind.  Or think of old fashioned diners with brightly colored booths and shiny silver trim.  Geometric patterns with stark contrasting colors, black vinyl records, oxford saddle shoes, monograms.  There are so many things to draw inspiration from.

I did this manicure with the 1950's in mind (not an entry as it's already been published here on MuT):


----------



## inchesnfalling (Sep 9, 2011)

What a unique theme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm gonna look through my Lucky magazines for this ^^


----------



## P.I.T.A (Sep 11, 2011)

The 50's are one of my fav decades, and I had to enter! Hard to see the thumb, but its a record, then music notes, then a saddle shoe, ring finger is suppose to be those sparkly diner chairs, and pinky is a yummy sundae..YaY!!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 12, 2011)

PITA, that is too cute!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's my entry -


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh that is so cute, Jean!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Zadi!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh jean I love it! I wanna go eat at a diner now XD


----------



## P.I.T.A (Sep 13, 2011)

Jean those are CUTE!!!! LOOOVE the poodle!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks girls!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Sep 20, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Amber204 (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay I used a few bundle monster stamps and came up with a 50's theme pattern and also got to try out my new deep purple Zoya polish called Hope!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Polka Dot accent nail!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey ladies! Vixie will be taking over again soon! So msg her your theme choices, and hopefully the next challenge will be up soon!


----------



## vixie13 (Sep 27, 2011)

Getting into the swing of things. I will have the next challenge up by Friday if not before!!


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome Back Vixie!!


----------



## KitaRei (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooo all of these are so lovely!  I'd participate but I already did my nails-I'll join one of the next ones.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 5, 2011)

IS ANYONE GONNA POST A POLL FOR THIS PLZ?


----------

